# Secret Santa Participants Status



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is list of the current participants in this year's Secret Santa. Please your status.

Bailey&Me - Questionnaire Completed
bailey02 - Questionnaire Sent
cyndrae - Questionnaire Completed
donnad - Questionnaire Completed
furbabies mom - Questionnaire Completed
glo77 - Questionnaire Completed
kd1212 - Questionnaire Completed
Lacie's Mom - Questionnaire Completed
maggieh- Questionnaire Completed
Maglily - Questionnaire Sent
maltese#1fan - Questionnaire Completed
Matilda's mommy - Questionnaire Completed
mdbflorida - Questionnaire Completed
mfa- Questionnaire Completed
michellerobison - Questionnaire Completed
Orla - Questionnaire Completed
Sherry - Questionnaire Completed
snowbody - Questionnaire Completed
socalyte - Questionnaire Sent
Sophiesmom - Questionnaire Completed
Sylie - Questionnaire Completed
wkomorow - Questionnaire Completed


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My girls are really excited to participate -- BUT -- the only thing they've asked for is lots and lots of toilet paper to shread!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> My girls are really excited to participate -- BUT -- the only thing they've asked for is lots and lots of toilet paper to shread!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Haha! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Not a problem Lynn! We can make that happen!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad you are doing this Lynn.

Lynn, your girls would really love:

Bacon Toilet Paper ⋆ Royal Bacon Society

Toot's look away.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Lynn, We can all go to Costco and send you a truck load! Then it would be on the news snowing in NM.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> My girls are really excited to participate -- BUT -- the only thing they've asked for is lots and lots of toilet paper to shread!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Here you go!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't do the questionnaire on my I pad. I have to go to the computer , I need hubby's help! When the spirit moves him' Arrgg!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> My girls are really excited to participate -- BUT -- the only thing they've asked for is lots and lots of toilet paper to shread!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



LOL! :aktion033:


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

This is fun to watch. I can't wait to see what happens closer to Christmas.

I never would have thought a forum could be this much fun.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I just thought of this today, and was worried I had missed it! Can you please send me a questionnaire?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll get mine filled out this week end.. can't wait!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent mine in.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Orla -- I send yours on Monday.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn did you get ours


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness and Tessa's is sent in!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I PM'd you, Lynn, about wanting to participate. I'm posting here in case you didn't get it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sent mine in. Getting excited!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I sent ours last week. So excited!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Please see the updated status in Post #1 of this thread.

*REMEMBER THAT THE DEADLINE FOR RETURNING YOUR QUESTIONNAIRE IS THIS FRIDAY, 10/30/15.*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I fille dit out in word and sent it back.Hopefully it works, scanner is still on the fritz.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope you got mine today, Lynn.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I fille dit out in word and sent it back.Hopefully it works, scanner is still on the fritz.


Filled mine out in Word and sent it in.. looks like my keyboard was on the fritz too..lol


----------

